# Daylight lodges, what do you think?



## cemab4y (Dec 23, 2013)

As the population of Masons ages, we are most certainly to see more Masons who are unable to get out at night. And in cities where the commute time is long, professional men can't get out to night meetings as often as they used to.

What do you think about "daylight lodges", where Masons can meet at noon on Saturdays? (Or even during the week).

When I lived in Pennsylvania (2000-2001), there was not one daylight lodge in the entire state. (There could be some now)

Should Grand Lodges encourage the formation of daylight lodges? And should lodges that meet in the evening, expand their meeting schedule, to hold some of their meetings during daylight hours?


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 23, 2013)

I wouldn't have a probably with a lodge meeting at whatever time its membership felt best, but I personally wouldn't like revolving meeting times (i.e.: some at night and some at noon). To me, that would just be confusing trying to figure out when the meeting is. Pick one, and go with it. I think if you lived in a major metro area that runs 24/7 (New York, Las Vegas) having lodges that met at "non traditional" hours would probably be a good thing because there are enough people to make it work.

As for noon on Saturdays, and again, this is just me, I don't think it would fly. I personally don't like any lodge activities on Saturday (aside from the occasional fund raiser). To me, Saturdays are a time for family and other activities. We have one local lodge that holds its stated meetings on the first Saturday of the month. I never visit that lodge because at 7:30 p.m. on Saturday night, I'm otherwise occupied 99 times out of 100.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 23, 2013)

It depends on the individual Mason, and the needs of the lodge to serve the membership. If you are working 8-5, mon-fri, and you have no "night blindness", and you can attend lodge in the evenings, then fine.

But- What about our older brothers? Men who are retired, but have "night blindness", or other reasons why they cannot get out at night. And when a man is retired, and his children are grown and moved out long ago, then why not give him the opportunity to experience Masonry on Saturdays?

And men who work different shifts, like the midnight to 8 am shift? If they had opportunities to attend at non-traditional hours, why not?


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 23, 2013)

That's what I am saying; if you live somewhere with a population large enough to support daytime meetings or there are enough brothers who could sustain the lodge, I say go for it. 

My comments were from my personal prospective. Saturdays just aren't a good day for lodge activities. My wife supports everything I do in Masonry, but if my lodge went from Tuesday meetings to Saturday meetings, I would go from one of the most active members in the lodge to a dues paying member. In the York Rite, there are three Saturdays each year we have activities, and my Blue Lodge does one degree a year on a Saturday in July. I plan in advance for those. Otherwise, Saturdays are a time for family.


----------



## brother josh (Dec 23, 2013)

I like the idea kentucky has a couple I believe


----------



## killspin (Dec 23, 2013)

The idea is sound. I agree with the brother concerning having enough population and interest to make it viable. I have worked those odd shifts in the past, and can see where it would be  beneficial in that instance.


----------



## tldubb (Dec 23, 2013)

Well in our district we have communications every third Sunday at 1pm, and we are 1 out of three lodges that meet during the day light on Sunday...The mighty 1st Masonic District! 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 23, 2013)

I think they are necessary.

I am currently Worshipful Master of Billy W. Tinsley Lodged No. 1458 AF & AM of The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas here on the north side of Houston.  Our lodge was named after the only sitting Grand Master of the GLoTx who died in the Grand East. 

We have 62 members.  Our mission is providing esoteric training to masons in the Houston area.  We meet each Friday morning at 8 AM for breakfast and then practice of openings and closing of lodge (including The Lodge of Sorrow,) full degree work, and esoteric certification studies.  Then there's as many hours of dominos and fellowship as the brethren can stand before heading their separate ways.  Yes, we have brethren who participate who can, for various reasons, not attend evening lodges.  

Many brothers working their way through the chairs take full advantage of the work they learn at BWT.  Others come and participate in learning degree and certificate work.  Many, as I, realize that joining and participating, is a good way to pay this mission forward.  We have new masons come through as well.  

The lodge membership consists mostly of Past Masters.  We meet once monthly for our stated meeting.  That being the 3rd Saturday, the gavel dropping at nine sharp.  

The lodge demographics consist of, mostly, past masters from throughout the area.  And, we encourage all past masters to find this home away from home.  Among us are holders of A, B, and C certifications.  Brethren well versed in the work and most willing and able to impart this information to all comers.

All brethren are welcome to come and participate in our Friday morning School of Instruction as well as our monthly stated meetings.

So, yes Brother Martin, I think there is a valuable place in masonry for daylight lodges. The Houston area is blessed with four such lodges at the present time.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2013)

One of the lodges that I belong to here in Texas is in fact a Daylight Lodge. Mountain Creek Lodge #511 meets on the 2nd Saturday each month at 8:00am.

I too feel that there is a need for the daylight format of Lodges, and there is certainly a demand. Personally, it's hard for me to make the meetings because of they occur early on Saturday mornings which is usually part of my working schedule. Otherwise the meetings are well attended, and the breakfast that is served beforehand is securly one of the best in the State.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 23, 2013)

NM has several, mostly in the larger population areas.
I don't think a GL has to "actively encourage" it. If enough men want one, they'll form one, as they have in numerous cities already.


----------



## NickGarner (Dec 23, 2013)

I belong to a daylight lodge,  Omar Bradley Lodge #1028 in El Paso, TX. Although my current work schedule makes it difficult to attend, I enjoy belonging to a daylight lodge.


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 23, 2013)

We have 6 different lodges running out if our Masonic centre and one if these is a day time lodge that meets on a Tuesday from memory.


----------



## cacarter (Jan 6, 2014)

Lubbock has one that meets on Saturday morning. It was created for those guys who had shift work, night work, or didn't have the time otherwise to make a weekday meeting. It was always well attended despite serving breakfast at 6:30. 

I can't recall why I stumbled upon this information, but the Grand Master's message in Pennsylvania included a request that one lodge in each masonic district become a day lodge.  http://pagrandlodge.org/gmaster/GM-Message.html  You can read it here, it's the last paragraph under #2. It will be interesting to see what happens, but it would seem that suddenly switching to a day lodge would cause a few problems, at least initially.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 6, 2014)

cacarter said:


> I can't recall why I stumbled upon this information, but the Grand Master's message in Pennsylvania included a request that one lodge in each masonic district become a day lodge.  http://pagrandlodge.org/gmaster/GM-Message.html  You can read it here, it's the last paragraph under #2. It will be interesting to see what happens, but it would seem that suddenly switching to a day lodge would cause a few problems, at least initially.



Pennsylvania has a ton of districts.  Asking for one in each district is a lot.  Historically the demand for daylight lodges peaks out well below that number.  There are an average of how many lodges per district?  Somewhere around 4 or 5?  That would put daylight lodges near 20% of lodges.  I'm dubious that the market would bear more than 5%.


----------



## tldubb (Jan 7, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Pennsylvania has a ton of districts.  Asking for one in each district is a lot.  Historically the demand for daylight lodges peaks out well below that number.  There are an average of how many lodges per district?  Somewhere around 4 or 5?  That would put daylight lodges near 20% of lodges.  I'm dubious that the market would bear more than 5%.



Bro. Dfreybur, you should contact the Grand Lodge of PA you might be surprised of the percentage of daylight.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Zack (Jan 22, 2014)

The most *active*, most *proficient* lodge in my district is a Daylight lodge.  Ridge Lodge 398.
It has 62 members and has between 25 & 45 members at every meeting.  Ages from 30 to 99.  We have more at our practices than most lodges around here have for their stated meetings.

Peace, harmony, fellowship and Brotherly love are at the forefront.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 22, 2014)

It wasn't a 24/7 world in the early 18th century, and the median age of the Brethren was a good deal lower than today. I'd say there's room for it, depending on circumstances.


----------

